# Err how does xmas work then?



## waynejenny (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok so were busy putting up the Christmas tree in the UK for possibly the last time, sherry is flowing mince pies are been munched and we just thought. Are snow men icicles and snow flakes appropriate for a summer xmas? Do you still go for this stuff or do you have a summer themed xmas? We were going to bring all the decorations with us but now where not sure. Maybe its the sherry! 

I know some may say xmas is about Jesus and not frosty the snowman but thats just xmas? Victorian tinted and mistletoe and holly. The wifes attached to all this gumf and is determined to take it all and put it all up mid december for two weeks. Will we be the odd ones out whilst you guys are having BBQ turkey and sausage?

P.S weres the xmas smiley in a xmas hat mister moderator?

:confused2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

waynejenny said:


> Ok so were busy putting up the Christmas tree in the UK for possibly the last time, sherry is flowing mince pies are been munched and we just thought. Are snow men icicles and snow flakes appropriate for a summer xmas? Do you still go for this stuff or do you have a summer themed xmas? We were going to bring all the decorations with us but now where not sure. Maybe its the sherry!
> 
> I know some may say xmas is about Jesus and not frosty the snowman but thats just xmas? Victorian tinted and mistletoe and holly. The wifes attached to all this gumf and is determined to take it all and put it all up mid december for two weeks. Will we be the odd ones out whilst you guys are having BBQ turkey and sausage?
> 
> ...


Lol! It is different - but we stlll hang the icicles under the house eaves. 

We have usually had an Xmas brunch then taken ourselves off for a walk on Maraetai Beach. You get families there with the gazebo up having barbecues, then when you walk past the camp site you find tents having Christmas Light competitions. Very wierd seeing a tent with a crisso tree in the front flap!!

This year we're having Turkey and all the trimmings with another British couple. Here a 'Christmas Ham' is probably more traditional.


----------



## waynejenny (Nov 17, 2011)

That Sounds surreal, i can quite imagine our Christmas in a tent in the middle of a lovely park. BBQ at the ready. Jenny will just have to pack the icicle lights to go around the tent pole, AH ah got it in my mind already.
Jenny will prob be at home shutting the curtains so she can imagine snow with the AC on full and bing Crosby blasting out whilst cooking a Christmas dinner.
the kids can make up their own mind.
As for frosty Hope he dont melt.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

waynejenny said:


> That Sounds surreal, i can quite imagine our Christmas in a tent in the middle of a lovely park. BBQ at the ready. Jenny will just have to pack the icicle lights to go around the tent pole, AH ah got it in my mind already.
> Jenny will prob be at home shutting the curtains so she can imagine snow with the AC on full and bing Crosby blasting out whilst cooking a Christmas dinner.
> the kids can make up their own mind.
> As for frosty Hope he dont melt.


If you can put up with the warm weather, there are plenty of lights to visit. Franklin Road Auckland tend to out do most streets, but Howick do alright, not forgetting the Telecom trees in Auckland and Wellington. Then on June 21 you can sit down for a mid winter Xmas dinner at the RSA.

After 3 years or less Xmas in the warm is normal. Christmas is the real start of summer, the weather settles down and we should have months of out and about.

If you get one of the IP masking programs you can watch UK tv on the computer, ours is connected to the TV, or better still forget TV all together, especially with NZ TV!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

waynejenny said:


> That Sounds surreal, i can quite imagine our Christmas in a tent in the middle of a lovely park. BBQ at the ready. Jenny will just have to pack the icicle lights to go around the tent pole, AH ah got it in my mind already.
> Jenny will prob be at home shutting the curtains so she can imagine snow with the AC on full and bing Crosby blasting out whilst cooking a Christmas dinner.
> the kids can make up their own mind.
> As for frosty Hope he dont melt.


Just sitting in the office with sun beating down and Bing on the cd player. Off to the mall at lunchtime to buy Nerf guns


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

spent most of my life living on/near the coast, our old family 'tradition' often Xmas ham, salads, dessert and drinks outdoors, of to the beach or visit friends in afternoon, barbecue meal in the evening.
I will add here may father refused to update to a gas-fired bbq and stayed with the old-style charcoal one, his cooking efforts are legend in the family - and that doesn't mean they were necessarily good. Anywhere from 'rare' to 'well-done' to 'is that meat or charcoal'.
The big Xmas ham was expected to last to NY, by which time we'd had more than enough bloody ham till next year.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I got a sunburn on Long Bay on Christmas Day once... and I'm from a country where several feet of snow and -20 is common for Christmas!


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

waynejenny said:


> Ok so were busy putting up the Christmas tree in the UK for possibly the last time, sherry is flowing mince pies are been munched and we just thought. Are snow men icicles and snow flakes appropriate for a summer xmas? Do you still go for this stuff or do you have a summer themed xmas? We were going to bring all the decorations with us but now where not sure. Maybe its the sherry!
> 
> I know some may say xmas is about Jesus and not frosty the snowman but thats just xmas? Victorian tinted and mistletoe and holly. The wifes attached to all this gumf and is determined to take it all and put it all up mid december for two weeks. Will we be the odd ones out whilst you guys are having BBQ turkey and sausage?
> 
> ...


Some people carry on with their traditions and still do the full Northern winter white Christmas thing, midnight mass, attend the Boxing Day sales etc. She'll not be out of place if she takes all the decs, just don't pack the pine cones and you'll be sweet.


----------



## relocatella (Nov 27, 2011)

I have been in California several times for xmas and never though of making a snowman in sand. I think it's a cool idea


----------



## waynejenny (Nov 17, 2011)

i thought that two, ace idea. hope it aint photo shop.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

intend to be at the beach again on the 25th, but not in NZ - last year we went to our nearest beach, Chao Lao, walking along and met a German man and his wife, friendly folk invited us to join them for Xmas lunch, they holiday there each year so we'll be seeing them again this year. We had a Xmas tree too - well almost, a piece of bamboo with some leaves added, didn't want to overdo it.
A few pics here from the local Xmas parade in 2010


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Song_Si said:


> intend to be at the beach again on the 25th, but not in NZ - last year we went to our nearest beach, Chao Lao, walking along and met a German man and his wife, friendly folk invited us to join them for Xmas lunch, they holiday there each year so we'll be seeing them again this year. We had a Xmas tree too - well almost, a piece of bamboo with some leaves added, didn't want to overdo it.
> A few pics here from the local Xmas parade in 2010


Beautiful! I love Christmas now i don't have to cook for the parents in law and everyone else from 'duty'. No 2 son is diving in the Bay of Islands and we have the next door neighbours coming in for Lindauer and nibbles...


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

may last NZ Xmas was at friends' farm in Pahiatua, Wairarapa, just a few km north of Mt Bruce . . . a classic '_eat till you drop'_ day.

*At last a white Christmas, kiwi-style*
A white Christmas is being celebrated at a Wairarapa wildlife centre after the birth of a second rare pure-white kiwi.
The rare chick hatched last Sunday in Pukaha Mount Bruce's kiwi nursery, where Manukura - the world's first white kiwi hatched in captivity - arrived in May. 
People can now see Manukura and brown kiwi in the nocturnal house, and see the new chick in the nursery from Boxing Day, where it will be for about 10 days.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Song_Si said:


> may last NZ Xmas was at friends' farm in Pahiatua, Wairarapa, just a few km north of Mt Bruce . . . a classic '_eat till you drop'_ day.
> 
> *At last a white Christmas, kiwi-style*
> A white Christmas is being celebrated at a Wairarapa wildlife centre after the birth of a second rare pure-white kiwi.
> ...


Apparently the two white chicks have the same parents - so it must be something genetic.


----------

